# Dog nose balm



## Sonya-m (Aug 29, 2015)

My shar pei has a really crusty, cracked nose. The vet has said its nothing to worry about. I decided to do some research and found a number of nose balms and butters on the market but they weren't cheap for the small pots. So I checked out the ingredients and found I had most anyway for my soap making. I made it last Sunday, here are before and after 6 applications (I just put it on before bed). One side of his nose is almost crust free


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 29, 2015)

Awwwww, look at that little nose.  The vet may feel it's nothing to worry about, but it can't feel good. I bet it feels as good as it looks now, and that your little guy loves you to pieces!


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 29, 2015)

It looks a lot better. I had a sharpei cross years ago that had problematic skin, it cleared up once I added fish oil to his diet. Wonder if that might help your guy?


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks - I will give the fish oil a try, we just changed his diet as he was having tummy problems. 

He's just been rubbing his face on his blanket and all of the crust seems to have come off!!


----------



## osso (Aug 29, 2015)

That's awesome, he must feel so much better! What a sweet face


----------



## traderbren (Aug 29, 2015)

That's wonderful! What a sweet face, and I bet he feels so much better.


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 29, 2015)

I just made a donut run for the guys working on my roof, and the whole time, I kept thinking about your dog, and about the vet who said it was nothing to worry about. I'm sure the vet may have been correct, in that it's not something that necessarily requires a medical solution, but we're talking about the comfort of an animal here, and I was thinking how lucky your dog is to have you, who didn't just forget about it when the vet said not to worry, but went the extra mile to formulate a nose balm, for his crusty little nose. And obviously, that crust must have been bothering him, if he was rubbing it on his blanket. Little things like that matter to us, and they matter to our pets, too. Your little guy is obviously well loved.  And his nose is beautiful now, by the way!


----------



## not_ally (Aug 29, 2015)

So cute,  I'm glad he has mama who takes such good care of him, too.


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 29, 2015)

awww sweetie. I put (my husbands) lip balm on Max's nose when we kayak. Is the recipe for dog balm similar? Lots of beeswax?


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 29, 2015)

It has olive oil, beeswax, coconut oil and Shea butter in it

I do love him - he's my baby!!


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Aug 29, 2015)

awww that sweet face! I am so glad you made something that worked for him! You should show your pictures to the vet. I hate it so much when doctors--people doctors or vets--just brush things off.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 29, 2015)

Aww, what a sweet face!  I'm saving this tip if my collie gets a chapped nose this winter. She had cracked paw skin last spring when we had a lot of ice and rocks mixed together on the driveway. The best thing I found for it was just lightly patting on some shea butter before she went to sleep.  It really helped. Her feet looked better than mine after a week. :idea:


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm sure this would be fab for your dogs paws snappy - the one I was going buy until I read the ingredients said it was nose and pad balm


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 29, 2015)

I think fats with a fair % of stearic and palmitic acids (lard, tallow, palm, shea, other butters) offer especially long lasting skin protection and softening. At least that's what my very not-scientific trials are showing me. My lotions with lard seem to last longer on my hands compared to lotions made with, say, coconut oil. With the solvents and dyes that I use everyday, I need all the help I can get especially in winter.


----------



## Stacy (Aug 29, 2015)

How on earth did you manage to keep it on his nose and not have him lick it off immediately?! I think that might actually be more impressive than your results!  Paws up to you for going the extra mile to help your pup (all dogs are just really big puppies as far as I'm concerned!) be happier and healthier


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 29, 2015)

I thought about doing lard or tallow for her, but I was worried about having to reapply it too often. She doesn't enjoy the taste of shea and just ignores it. 

Interesting note, we have a holistic (I know, I know) groomer here that does a shea oil treatment for dogs. They actually massage the wee beasties with shea, leave on for a bit (I assume that's when they do the "chakra-cleansing") and then somehow get it off their fur. I'm sure Ms. Beadie would love a spa package like that. Though it's quite a bit pricier than a spa package for me...

She doesn't travel well so we normally shell out for the mobile groomer which is already fairly extravagant... when we can get an appointment. If you're a pet-lover looking for work, start a business in Evergreen Colorado. Seriously. I've rescheduled my own appointments so we don't miss hers.


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 29, 2015)

I love to hear stories about people who take extraordinarily good care of animals. I guess I feel it maybe makes up a little for those who treat them badly. 

I've always loved this quote...."The best index of a person's character is, A. how he treats people who can't do him any good and B.how he treats people who can't fight back.
~Abigail Van Buren~" I think that goes for how people treat animals also. It makes me crazy when I hear a story about someone who horribly mistreated an animal, and all they get is a slap on the wrist. As far as I'm concerned, the punishment should fit the crime. You chain a dog to a tree in the hot sun, with no access to water, and that's what should be done to you. There are much, much worse horrors suffered by animals, and I think whatever they've endured should be done to those who did it to them, x10, just to make sure they get it. End of story, no questions asked.

So Sonya-m, when I read your story about making nose balm for your sweet dog, it did my heart good. And snappyllama, shea oil massages and chakra cleansing.....I'm sure there's an especially nice, and puppy-filled corner of heaven reserved for you, too.


----------



## Dahila (Aug 29, 2015)

You can get fish oil in form of bottle with the pomp , I had giving it to every my dog,  Especially when they have problem with skin.  Short haired dogs will show benefits of it almost instantly.  Lightly cooked oats added to his food does wonders,  skin.  Every shei pei I had seen has this problem,  it could be deficiency of vA and E) Beautiful dog btw)


----------



## hmlove1218 (Aug 29, 2015)

I have nothing to add to this conversation other than.. (said in a really high pitched squeaky voice) Shar pei!!!! They are so freaking adorable! He looks like a real sweetie  glad his nose feels better


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 29, 2015)

Loving the love for Buster!! Here's some pics




Baby Buster


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 29, 2015)

Oh, my pups would love a lard or tallow balm for their noses. I'm afraid too much. I'd probably need to stick with shea and the other butters for them too!


----------



## not_ally (Aug 30, 2015)

OMG, baby buster was heart melting.  You must have fallen in love the second you set eyes on him.

D, I know you mean about the lard.  There would be so much nose licking that everything else around the area would be chapped as well


----------



## DCarter23103 (Aug 30, 2015)

Buster is such a cutie!!!


----------



## BlackDog (Aug 30, 2015)

What a sweet cuddle buddy you have! He is just precious.  Glad to hear his nose is crust-free.  More nose boops for everyone!


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Aug 31, 2015)

Tallow balm is AMAZING stuff! I make a formula with tallow, shea butter & jojoba.  So nice creamy and healing!


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Aug 31, 2015)

I need to look into some kind of self spoilage like this for Solomon.  Like he needs any more spoiling.... (yes,  he does.  Heehee.)  But he doesn't like anyone but he Moms so I can't take him to spa.  He eats them.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Sep 4, 2015)

Sonya does he have trouble with his eyes at all?  My rotti had to have Entropion surgery cause his eyelids were rolling into his eyes and causing ulcers. His face kinda looked like your pups before his surgery. Cost me a bucket load to get them fixed but it was soooo worth it. He is a completely different dog.  

And I can sympathize with you there Twysted I cant take Axle anywhere that invokes other people or dogs. He get right into protection mode and tries to eat anything that moves. I even have to go in the back door to the vet. He is getting beter with the vet though. He hardly impersonates a lion any more and on the last visit he actually let the vet get the stethoscope and listen to his chest.  First time thats happened in 5 years. 

But they are out babies and life just wouldn't be the same with out them. Here a pic of Axle


----------



## Sonya-m (Sep 4, 2015)

Yeah he's had issues with his eyes, he's had that surgery twice now  once at 9 months then again at 2 years. He's ok now, we check them regularly. Your dog is gorgeous!!


----------

